# British Red Cross release iPhone & Android app!



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 7, 2011)

And it's a bloody nice one too! Very useful information of what to do in an emergency.


















> *LEARN*
> Simple, easy-to-understand advice and frequently asked questions on 18 everyday first aid scenarios. Videos, step-by-step instructions and animations make it fun and easy to pick up.
> ​​​*PREPARE​*​Get expert tips on how to prepare for some of the most common emergency situations, from severe winter weather to road traffic accidents. Includes checklists on how to prepare and tips on what to do during.
> ​​​*EMERGENCY​*​Your personal panic button, this instantly accessible, step-by-step section gives you just enough information to know what to do in emergency first aid situations.
> ​​​*TEST​*Find out how much you’ve learned by taking interactive quizzes. Earn achievement badges and share them with your friends on Twitter and Facebook to show off your life-saving knowledge.


----------



## editor (Dec 8, 2011)

*So* installed! Good call.

Android link: https://market.android.com/details?...esult#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDEsImNvbS5jdWJlLnJjYSJd


----------



## Elvis Parsley (Dec 8, 2011)

good idea, although i imagine i'd feel a bit of a nob pulling my phone out a the scene of an accident.."hold on mate, i know your arms broken, but i've got this really cool app!"

still going to install it though


----------



## editor (Dec 8, 2011)

Elvis Parsley said:


> good idea, although i imagine i'd feel a bit of a nob pulling my phone out a the scene of an accident.."hold on mate, i know your arms broken, but i've got this really cool app!"
> 
> still going to install it though


Better than thinking, "fuck what do I do?" or - even worse - making matter worse. It's an excellent app.


----------



## fractionMan (Dec 8, 2011)

Not much use if you chopped your fingers off is it?  Didn't think of that, did they eh?


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Dec 8, 2011)

This is a really nice bit of work.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Dec 8, 2011)

fractionMan said:


> Not much use if you chopped your fingers off is it?  Didn't think of that, did they eh?


You've got a nose, haven't you?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 8, 2011)

Elvis Parsley said:


> good idea, although i imagine i'd feel a bit of a nob pulling my phone out a the scene of an accident.."hold on mate, i know your arms broken, but i've got this really cool app!"
> 
> still going to install it though



There's a test on there, think the idea is more you read up and learn *before* you need the app...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 8, 2011)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> This is a really nice bit of work.



Yup, a year in the making so it should be!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 13, 2011)

The Blackberry version is now available.


----------

